# Hill Therapy



## Abby (Nov 26, 2007)

My horse doesn't use his hind quarters and I cannot get him to do them under saddle. I was reading the Parelli site and everyone said "HILL THERAPY!" I completely understand how it works but I'm worried. He is 8 years old, so he is fully grown up and everything but hill therapy can be harsh on joints. Not only that but I was checking him out today and he's a little tub-a-lub. He has rolls, and definitely needs to be put on an exercise regiment, which I've already set up but I wanted to incorporate Hill Therapy to help him learn to use his Hind Quarters. 

Has anyone ever done Hill Therapy? Should I put him on some joint supplements?


----------



## Equina (Jul 28, 2007)

After reading a little on Hill Therapy (I found a great article here: http://www.parellisavvyclub.com/media/hilltherapy.pdf), it sounds like you should be fine to start even if your boy is a little chubby. I'd just say maybe find a very, VERY slight incline to work on at first and maybe even just do 3 minutes each direction instead of 5. Then, as he gets in better shape, you can increase the duration.

How is Hill Therapy hard on joints? I'd think, if the footing is good, then he should be all right, but maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## Bitless (Jan 11, 2008)

Well i havnt actually read, nor have any knowlege of the parelli hill theropy theory. But..... i think hills are a expellent thing to incorporate into training. 
My two horses live on hills. one lot of land i lease is all hills, and they are pretty steep in many parts. I believe it gove them quite a work out sometimes. And i think they actually enjoy them, they love to hoon down them when they are all excited....much to me going eek some of the times, lol. 

But yea i think they are benificial to training. When i come across hills out riding i always get my horses to go up them, sometimes at a walk, sometimes trot or faster, depending on how they are going that day. I think it works on there breathing and over all fitness also, not just on the hindquarters, so it quite effective.
I dont know about the whole joint thing, my boys seem no worse for wear, and they are aged, 18 and 20 yrs old. So i think your 8 year old fella would be fine.


----------



## Abby (Nov 26, 2007)

His entire pasture is hills and it has helped but he is still... flabby I guess. I'm not sure but I read somewhere it could be hard on joints for some horses. 



















I took those yesterday. You can see he has almost no muscle definition, he has a tiny bit of shoulder and chest with a floppy rump.


----------



## regardinghorses (Oct 26, 2007)

Just FYI, it's going downhill that really builds the hindquarter strength. 

If your horse isn't used to it, start out slowly and build up. Mostly walk and first and maybe a little trot. As he gets stronger and feels balanced, increase amount of time at faster speeds.

I always polo-wrapped my horse's legs to give a little bit of added support and to protect from overreaching, etc since their movement will be different on the hills.


----------



## Abby (Nov 26, 2007)

regardinghorses said:


> Just FYI, it's going downhill that really builds the hindquarter strength.


Well, he's gotta go up the hill before he can come down.


----------



## Spirithorse (Jun 21, 2007)

I've done Hill Therapy with my Parelli Levels horse and I was very pleased with the results! It really helped him learn how to use his body and it really helped build his topline. He learned how to "push" himself up hills instead of "pull" himself along and he learned to actually USE HIS BODY going down hills instead of just falling! lol. I plan to do it with my new horse once the ground dries up from all this rain.


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

We have a great hill loop incorporated into the bridle paths on our property. I think hills are great for muscle strength and endurance. Just take your time working into it.  

The back-slope of our dry pasture also had a pretty steep hill all along it. Our silly horses must think they are mountain goats because they are walking all over the side of the hill all the time. I never dreamed they would try to climb it when I fenced the area in. They seem to love it though. 

Spirit horse...how is it going with your new horse?


----------



## hunterequlover781 (Dec 27, 2007)

Hill therapy works wonders. It gets them in shape no matter how old they are. I keep all of my horses working up hills at least once a week whether or not they have leg problems. Supplements would not hurt.


----------



## Spirithorse (Jun 21, 2007)

AKPaintLover,

Arie is doing fabulous, thanks for asking!!  I've already gone onto Level 2 ground work with him and all of his "bad, aggressive" behavior was actually unconfidence and/or playfulness. Needless to say I'm not having any problems with him at all! He's a very playful horse, very honest, extremely sensitive and EXTREMELY smart. I'm just in love with him! lol.


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

Spirithorse, 

That is great! It is amazing what a little good leadership will do for a horse. You will have to post pictures of him soon. 

Abby, sorry for momentarily hijacking your thread.


----------



## funnygal (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm trying to figure out how going down hill is more of a workout for the hindquarters? Can someone explain? I was told uphill, trotting and walking....going down the weight is on the fore isn't it?

My guy looks like yours - needs muscle BADLY! So I'd love to hear more on this.


----------



## regardinghorses (Oct 26, 2007)

You're right, uphill does strengthen the hindquarters and there is a lot of weight on the front end going down.

However, there is more range of motion for the hind end going down, and the horse has to reach underneath himself more with the back legs. This is helpful for jumping because moving under with the back legs is necessary for takeoff and also helps the horse to round and move with impulsion. Uphill may be good for building hind end strength and muscle mass, but I was always told to go downhill to improve impulsion and movement for jumping. 

Like Abby said, you have to go up to go down. And both are very beneficial. 

I'd be interested to hear more too if anyone else has thoughts or experience on the specific anatomical benefits of riding hills, too. Like with many things in horses, I'm sure many of us have been told different things.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I didnt really know :"Hill Therapy" was a Parelli thing. But I've always used hills for conditioning. Like everyone else said slow not too steep ones first then faster and steeper. When I'm conditioning my horses, I trot alot of hills. (Once they are ready to do it). I also do work in sand because I think it helps them build strength. Nothing too deep that will hurt ligaments or tendons, but I like it better than the grass or the track.


----------



## RidinPepp (May 29, 2009)

For those of you that have done this - have you followed the program strictly and not ridden the horse for six weeks? I am curious. I see differences in my chubby gelding after a week or so - very positive - but am wondering if I really need to stay off of him for six weeks? Thoughts?


----------



## Marecare (Jan 1, 2009)

I recommend that you use a specially designed Pat Parelli hill.
he sells them for $875 dollars each.



Just kidding!


----------



## RidinPepp (May 29, 2009)

Ha - Yeah probably a "Must Have" for the program to work properly!


----------



## Spirithorse (Jun 21, 2007)

Yes, I did it for the entire 6 weeks and if I rode my horse I just did it bareback. That way the saddle and rider are not an issue while the horse is gaining more muscle.

The hill therapy worked wonders for getting my new horse (whom I've had for a year now) to push himself in his canter. His canter has improved a ton, and part of that is due to the hill therapy.


----------



## JennyPearce (Jan 14, 2010)

Gidday Abby, 
I have just posted a really good article on my blog about a powerful improvement to the Parelli Hill Therapy Program which will address your uneasiness and concern about potentially damaging your horses joints.
Here's the link to it:
Books with Spirit – Joyfulness between horses and people A powerful improvement to the Parelli Hill Therapy Program
Let me know how you enjoy the solution... cheers, jenny


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Spastic_Dove said:


> I didnt really know :"Hill Therapy" was a Parelli thing. But I've always used hills for conditioning. Like everyone else said slow not too steep ones first then faster and steeper. When I'm conditioning my horses, I trot alot of hills. (Once they are ready to do it). I also do work in sand because I think it helps them build strength. Nothing too deep that will hurt ligaments or tendons, but I like it better than the grass or the track.


Hahaha...ditto to this...we always hit up the sandpits when I was growing up and our horses had BOOOTEH!!! :lol: Still do...


----------



## Jolly Badger (Oct 26, 2009)

Marecare said:


> I recommend that you use a specially designed Pat Parelli hill.
> he sells them for $875 dollars each.
> 
> 
> ...


LOL!! I was thinking the same thing. . .

Pat Parelli's "Hill Therapy?" Really?

Around here, we just call it trail riding.:lol:


----------



## kiwigirl (Sep 30, 2009)

What the heck is hill therapy? Is it the concept of riding a horse up and down hills? Because if it is then I am the BEST hill therapist in the history of the world!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I plan on starting Saro on some hill work because of her stifle lock. We have a water shed lake with a dam across the road. I was thinking of using that (I will be ponying her) Is that steep enough or not enough? This is Kansas ;-) so its not too hilly. The only other hills are really rocky. 
Also, so I should start off just going up and down the hill 3-4 times and work up to more, or start with more? 
Here's an old photo of one of the hills across the road from us, you can see how rocky it is. Maybe the rocks will give more of a workout. I don't have any pics of the dam but it is much steeper


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

*i havent read all the posts* 
hill work is great for every horse! it reall gets em using their hind legs! 
but lets keep this clear: parelli did not come up with that, that was knowladge was before parelli came into the world! he just gave it another name.

vidaloco: i think the hill you were talking about would be fine, haha holey smokes it is rocky! the least rockiest hill you find will be good enough  even the slightest incline will do good


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

^^ :lol: thanks, I may stick with the dam. Every natural hill around here is exactly the same way.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

Marecare said:


> I recommend that you use a specially designed Pat Parelli hill.
> he sells them for $875 dollars each.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Leave it to Parelli to make riding up and down a hill into a gimmick. What level do you have to be before you get to go up a hill.


----------



## Marecare (Jan 1, 2009)

kevinshorses said:


> Leave it to Parelli to make riding up and down a hill into a gimmick. What level do you have to be before you get to go up a hill.




Well now Kevin,
I am glad that you asked that question.
We have four different levels of hills for our hill therapy.
There is a video tape series for each level and then you get a certificate for each level.
Now these are "Natural" hills and we have special names for each level.
We start out with the "Natural bunny slope" hill and end with the "Natural Matterhorn cliff climber".
We also have an apprentice program for the hill therapy and after finishing the program you will be considered a full fledged hilly dilly!


----------



## kiwigirl (Sep 30, 2009)

Marecare said:


> Well now Kevin,
> I am glad that you asked that question.
> We have four different levels of hills for our hill therapy.
> There is a video tape series for each level and then you get a certificate for each level.
> ...


 Thats right Marecare! And for the small additional cost of $69.99, you can purchase Our exclusive horse crampons! With these on your horses feet You will look like a real hilly dilly!


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

I only have geldings so I don't think I need horse crampons! Sign me up for the hill program. You do take checks right?


----------



## Jolly Badger (Oct 26, 2009)

kevinshorses said:


> Leave it to Parelli to make riding up and down a hill into a gimmick. What level do you have to be before you get to go up a hill.


Believe it or not. . .I looked it up, because it just cracked me up to hear that the P's have "invented" yet another gimmick.

According to the .pdf file I found from the P's own site, they recommend that a horse be at Level 2 before starting "Hill Therapy."

Fortunately for the Parellites who have spent a fortune on overpriced Parelli saddles and bridles but are still afraid to actually get on and ride, the site explains how it can be done using the lunge line. . .oops. . .I mean "training line."

Of course, it is okay for the horse to stop and face the handler during the exercise, or even to stop and graze for a few seconds. . .:roll:


----------



## RoadRider / Rios Dad (Jul 2, 2009)

regardinghorses said:


> Just FYI, it's going downhill that really builds the hindquarter strength.
> 
> .


How does going downhill build hindquarters?? Horses many use their front end going down hill. Horses due to their build and the slope of the hill are very inefficient with their hind end thus the front legs brace and hold the weight.
Again how is this build hind end strength.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

Jolly Badger said:


> Believe it or not. . .I looked it up, because it just cracked me up to hear that the P's have "invented" yet another gimmick.
> 
> According to the .pdf file I found from the P's own site, they recommend that a horse be at Level 2 before starting "Hill Therapy."
> 
> ...


 

I wish it were harder to believe!! I heard him say once that if you can't stop and guide your horse at a w/t/c without out using the reins you should stay in the arena. I don't even have an arena so I would have to give up riding. Some people have work to do and can't spent two hours a day getting thier horse ready to do what needs to be done.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Jolly Badger said:


> Believe it or not. . .I looked it up, because it just cracked me up to hear that the P's have "invented" yet another gimmick.
> 
> *According to the .pdf file I found from the P's own site, they recommend that a horse be at Level 2 before starting "Hill Therapy."
> *
> ...


I heard you had to be a level 3 before you could be trusted to get in the saddle. Sooo that means I have to go up and down the hill on foot?!:shock: Well I guess I could use some hindquarter work too :wink:


----------

